# Bristlenose Pleco vs Otocinclus Bio load ?



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

All comes down to your tank size, and filtration


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey CrypticLifeStyle thanks for your answer.

I am a little confused though, as I've never looked at bio load's in that way before, for instance the tank and filtration will be the same as when the Pleco was in the tank, so surely if for instance 3 oto's had a less bio load than the pleco it would be less regardless of filtration and tank size?

Or are oto' more confusing fish than I originally thought, does a bigger tank mean that they eat more all day and if they sense faster filtration do they eat more? can they contribute to Ammonia spikes such as Koi in a goldfish pond, therefor needing a quicker turnover rate than what a aquarium with a pleco would need?

Also does tank size and filtration include all tropical fish species for a single fishes Bio load? 

I have always presumed if I swapped my Molly for 3 Guppy's my tank would have a less bio-load level, or 1 Molly swapped for 4 Rasbora Espei would be less. 

Thanks for the help and if you can give me more of a thorough explanation that would be great, before I go out and kill 4 Oto's


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Just to add I might be getting your answer confused with stocking levels which would then make sence to me and not single fish bio loads lol, my tank is borderline stocked right now, hence why I cant just add 4 oto's, I need to make sure if the Pleco goes will the 4 oto's contribute more or less Ammonia.


----------



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

You might try entering all your tank info into AqAdvisor to see how close you are to your limit. As for fish bio load alot of things can affect how much waste a certin fish will emit. Anything from food intake to activity levels can change waste levels. My guess is if your going to be getting rid of the Pleco for the otos you would be fine. That small of a change should not effect much change as long as your tank is fully cycled. I would just test my water more often for a few days. Good luck


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey merritt1985

I will just list my tank size and inhabitants to make it easier, and will check out AqAdvisor also. 

Tank Size: 90l 20Gallon

6 Rasbora Espei
5 Rasbora Galaxy
1 Ram
1 Molly
3 Khuli Loaches
1 Pleco 

I believe the Ram and Molly and Pleco to have put my stocking level near enough borderline, how ever I have housed more fish than what I currently have with a Fluval U2 filter and had no water problems, but recently upgraded to a Fluval U3 as I plan to keep some shrimp. The U3 gave me ammonia problems for about a week, but its now caught up, but I also don't want to overcrowd either that's why I am not just going to add oto's I will be removing the Pleco for them. 

I won't be changing my feeding activity either, I am pretty sure there is enough thin leafed plants for my Oto's to graze on and clean up for me, my pleco just cleans wood and glass now he is to big to sit on most of my plants. 

My tank is fully cycled also, and will be sure to test water parameters even more when I have added the Oto's, still wondering to go with 3 or 4.


----------



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd say your pretty close to your limit too. Maybe not if it's heavily planted though. I would go with 4 if it were me. They are not active fish and if your tank has lots of cover you may not see them much.I have noticed in my tanks the more Otos i have the more they are all out and about in the tank. I don't think trading out a 4.5 inch pleco for 4 maybe 1 inch long smaller bodied fish would be a problem. In my experience the bigger the fish the more waste i seem to have. Just keep an eye on things and if there is a problem most LFS will take back what you can't keep.


----------



## Jafooli (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Meritt 

I never new AqAdvisor did stocking levels and told you about your tank capacity, I just thought it was used to tell you what your tank could stock... anyhow I figured it out and yeah my tank at the moment they reckon is at 90% and removing the Pleco took 16% off where as one oto is 5%. I will just plump for 4, as with the pleco removed and 4 oto's added they gave me 91%, so not much in it and yeah I am heavily planted  

Thanks for advice and the info about AqAdvisor, it seems like a pretty good and accurate calculator, as it near enough confirmed what I thought but will just test water parameters once I get them.


----------

